# Verbindung zu MySQL Datenbank geht verloren?



## Eurocid (28. März 2013)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem das ich während ich an meinen PHP Seiten arbeite, auf einmal die Verbindung zu meiner Datenbank im localhost verliere ?
Es kommt dann auf einmal diese Meldung:

Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Unknown MySQL server host 'localhost' (11001) in I:\...\bla.php on line 19

Die Zeile die hier angesprochen wird sieht so aus:


```
$db_connect = mysql_connect($mysqlserver, $mysqluser, $mysqlpassword) or die ("Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden!");
```

Meine Connect Seite hab ich aber schon seit Jahren und ich habe daran eigentlich nie etwas geändert.

Kann mir einer sagen wonach ich hier suchen muss um diesen Fehler zubeheben oder woran soetwas liegen kann?

Wenn ihr noch Informationen zu meinen Programmen oder anderes braucht bitte schreiben. Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Informationen euch hier helfen könnten.

_Ach ja noch zur Info, wo ich denke es könnte daran liegen. Ich arbeite mit WAMP und benütze MoWes Portable II. Also ich arbeite von einem USB Stick herunter. Denn wenn ich den Stick dann z.B. von meinen ArbeitsPC abstecke und dann mit meinen Laptop weiterarbeiten möchte, funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei ?_

Mfg
Cid


----------



## threadi (29. März 2013)

Schau mal nach, ob der MySQL-Dienst dauerhaft läuft. Denn eine Verbindung könnte auch dann fehlschlagen, wenn der nicht läuft - warum auch immer.


----------



## Eurocid (29. März 2013)

Hallo Threadi

Was meinst du mit MySQL-Dienst, oder besser gesagt wo sehe ich das nach.

Wenn du meinst ob ich in die Datenbank selbst rein komme, dann ja. 
Ich kann ins localhost/phpmyadmin ganz normal einsteigen und mir die Datenbanken ansehen oder ändern.

Mfg
Cid

PS: Heute Vormittag war die Verbindung wieder weg, dann bin ich Duschen gegangen, da danach war sie wieder da  
Habe aber nichts geändert oder gemacht?


----------



## threadi (29. März 2013)

Normalerweise läuft MySQL als Dienst (unter Windows) und wird über einen Port angesprochen. Ich kenne WAMP und dein Tool dort nicht so genau, aber der Effekt von dem Du erzählst deutet genau auf so etwas hin: der Dienst ist zeitweise weg. Warum und wieso kann man nur über Logfiles oder die Ereignisanzeige von Windows herausbekommen.

Allerdings sollte, wenn es nicht geht, sowohl die Verbindung zur Datenbank als auch über phpmyadmin gestört sein. Es kann sein, dass das nur eine Sekundensache ist. Daher mein Hinweis auf die Prüfung der Logfiles.


----------



## Eurocid (29. März 2013)

Ok, danke für die Info. 

Wo ich diese Logfiles genau finde kannst du mir nicht zufällig sagen ?


----------



## threadi (29. März 2013)

Da ich WAMP nicht kenne, nein. Sollte aber in deren Dokumentation oder durch eine Suche auf deiner Festplatte zu finden sein.


----------

